# Pet trailers for electric bikes?



## Drummingboi26 (19 May 2020)

Specifically the Carerra CrossCity Electric bike, I have been looking at dog trailers recently, a lot of them say they are universal fittings but my Crosscity has mud flaps and I’m not sure where I could attach a trailer, are there any trailers out there anyone knows of that would fit this specific bike?


----------



## Drummingboi26 (19 May 2020)

Can’t edit my post, it’s for a medium sized border Collie 25kg. Budget between 100-500


----------



## NickWi (20 May 2020)

Unlike the car accessory market bike accessory manufacturers never produce a 'fits a' model list. There are just too many manufacturers, models & variations on a theme for them to contemplate it, so unless someone here has direct experience I doubt you'll ever get a definitive answer. That said, Carrera bicycles are Halfords own brand and if anyone ought to know, they should. 

It might take a phone call or two, or three or four, as has been pointed out on numerous occassion, Halfords mechanics, their knowledge and experience varies hugely between stores so you might have to ring around a few to find the right & knowledgeable individual, but it's worth a punt.


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 May 2020)

What is the rear end of your bike like. Post a photo of the non drive side so we can see the axle/dropout/brake arrangement.

I use the std carry freedom trailer but they also make one for thicker axles which is designed for ebikes.

https://www.reallyusefulbikes.co.uk/carryfreedom/carry-freedom-hitch-for-e-bikes


----------



## kynikos (20 May 2020)

Virtually all the trailers I've seen attach via the rear axle so I'm not sure why you perceive a problem with the mudflap. I have a Burley which works just fine but at that price you need to go 2nd hand. A quick Amazon search shows lots at the price point you're contemplating.


----------



## rivers (20 May 2020)

We put our dog trailer on my wife's electric bike. Her bike has mudguards, fits no issue.


----------



## RichardB (22 Jul 2020)

This thread has just made me think.

1. I love to go off on bike rides.
2. My little dog hates being left alone.
3. ... *checks ebay*


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2020)

RichardB said:


> This thread has just made me think.
> 
> 1. I love to go off on bike rides.
> 2. My little dog hates being left alone.
> 3. ... *checks ebay*


My friend...

Loves to go off on bike rides.
Has a little dog who hates being left alone.
... has _already _*checked ebay* (or Amazon/wherever)!


----------



## RichardB (22 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My friend...
> 
> Loves to go off on bike rides.
> Has a little dog who hates being left alone.
> ... has _already _*checked ebay* (or Amazon/wherever)!


I can just see my little chap in one of those. He jumps in the car no problem, but I can't get him to sit in the wheelbarrow for a ride round the garden, which the cat loves. I can see getting him in one of those would be a challenge, but hilarious at the same time. Oh, I can see some fun in the near future.


----------



## rivers (22 Jul 2020)

RichardB said:


> I can just see my little chap in one of those. He jumps in the car no problem, but I can't get him to sit in the wheelbarrow for a ride round the garden, which the cat loves. I can see getting him in one of those would be a challenge, but hilarious at the same time. Oh, I can see some fun in the near future.


It's important to get him used to the trailer before you head off on a day of adventures. We started by setting it up in our living room with her bed and some toys and treats for a couple of weeks, then put her in it with her "walk" bag, and walked it like a pram to the local park, gave her a walk and then home. Then did it with the bikes and gradually went further from home. Her longest day has been around 50 miles in total.


----------



## RichardB (22 Jul 2020)

rivers said:


> It's important to get him used to the trailer before you head off on a day of adventures. We started by setting it up in our living room with her bed and some toys and treats for a couple of weeks, then put her in it with her "walk" bag, and walked it like a pram to the local park, gave her a walk and then home. Then did it with the bikes and gradually went further from home. Her longest day has been around 50 miles in total.


This sounds immensely sensible. Thank you for the advice. I'd been threatening him with a proper bicycle sidecar (do they still exist?) but he says it's cool as long as he gets to wear doggles.


----------



## RichardB (22 Jul 2020)

Picture for scale.


----------

